# "The Silmarillion"



## Elf Goddess (Jan 2, 2003)

Is the book good?


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 2, 2003)

Is the Pope a Catholic?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 3, 2003)

Heheeehe............. is the Earth in the centre of the Solar System?
Elf Goddess,you ask a rhetotical question.......there is no need of it.READ THE BOOK AS SOON AS YOU CAN!


----------



## Elf Goddess (Jan 4, 2003)

*WOW*

It's that good!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Heheeehe............. is the Earth in the centre of the Solar System?*
> Elf Goddess,you ask a rhetotical question.......there is no need of it.READ THE BOOK AS SOON AS YOU CAN!


  
Oh dear, Gil-Galad I hope it was a joke... so highly sophisticated as to be over my head.

I'm with Mormegil on this Elf Goddess. I also see that you like elves, did you know that the tales in the book are about elves?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Jan 5, 2003)

Well yes we all know that Galilei was a liar, don't we? Anyway the Silmarillion is the greatest piece of art ever written for your information! 

Húrin Thalion


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 7, 2003)

Great piece of work indeed!

I love the way it was written, not through the eyes of a character like Bilbo (Hobbit) or Frodo (LOTR) but of an account through history. almost Bible'esque if you get my meaning (songs of the Ainur = Genesis).

I'm only recognising a similarity there, not wanting to start a holy war or anything people!


----------



## Wynston (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm only on page 120 or so right now, but so far, I think its great. The only negatives I heard was that its hard to read and or follow, but I'm not really having any problems. The glossary at the back and the family trees help a lot. (if you have a version with them in them)


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 8, 2003)

Finally finished the Sil last night, loved it and cant wait to read it again. Currently starting on the Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Elf Goddess (Jan 10, 2003)

*wow*

i had no clue it was about elves


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *
> Oh dear, Gil-Galad I hope it was a joke... so highly sophisticated as to be over my head.
> *


rgrrgrgrgrrrr   
Is that irony?or what?


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 12, 2003)

YES. THIS BOOK IS GOOD


----------



## Elf Goddess (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank u all for help me


----------



## Skyfang (Jan 13, 2003)

Probably a little late...

I jsut started reading this book and though it's rather hard to read, it's very interesting. You should def. read it!!!


----------



## agarwaen (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skyfang _
> *Probably a little late...
> 
> I jsut started reading this book and though it's rather hard to read*





Bah, once you get into it, there's no putting it down. It will move very fast once you hit 
_The Flight of the Noldor_


----------



## azeya (Jan 22, 2003)

sorry but may i ask, is silmarillion(is that it?the spelling?) you know uh out in asia?i dunno what it is.can anyone give me a preview about it?and does it come after TLOTR or before?or something


----------

